# Flounder Gigging in 30mph winds - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The wind was the big story on the last 2 nights of flounder gigging. Velocity and direction of the wind played a big part in the end results...

*2/27/2018*
I had the Allen M. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and slightly high tide levels. We found plenty of clear water, but the fish were very skittish with bright full moon overhead. We started slow, with only 6 fish in the first 1.5 hours of gigging. We made a move, and found some good action over hard sand bottom, gigging 18 fish here in the next 2 hours. We made one final move, and managed to eek out our last 6 fish in 1 hour, as the winds really started picking up. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 11:30pm. The fish were on the small side, all 14-16", typical for late February.

*2/28/2018*
I had the Jep D. group of 3 onboard tonight, all the way from Alabama and Illinois. Conditions were horrible, with SSW wind at 25-30mph gusting to 40mph, and very high tide levels. With the extreme high winds and poor wind direction, we had to make the best of it. There were only a few protected areas to hide from the wind/waves, and clear water was very limited. The fish were widely scattered in these areas, making for a very slow trip. We ended with 8 flounder by 11:30pm, ranging from 15-17". The guys were happy with the catch, considering the brutal conditions.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 5-8, 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-4, 8-12, 15-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

